
Show HN: Notational Velocity for Vim - yuppiemephisto
https://github.com/alok/notational-fzf-vim
======
tjoff
The description isn't that obvious for people that don't know what notational
velocity is or how it works.

~~~
fourier_mode
Thanks for pointing that out. I thought it is just some name OP chose.

It is just a note-taking app for
Mac.([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Notational_Velocity](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Notational_Velocity))

~~~
simplify
Not just. It's the best one!

~~~
masukomi
Nah NVAlt is the best ;)

------
jmcphers
I glued fzf and vimwiki together to do something very similar. If you have
both of those tools installed, you can use a mapping like this:

nmap <Leader>wp :Files ~/git/vimwiki/<CR>

so that you're just a couple of keystrokes away from fuzzy finding any entry
in your vimwiki.

------
tomcam
I just use org mode.*

* Not really. This looks excellent. I just wanted to get the org mode boast dispatched with as soon as possible.

~~~
RaycatRakittra
Well, no. That's not what we'd say to use for this (although you could).
[Deft]([https://jblevins.org/projects/deft/](https://jblevins.org/projects/deft/))
would be a better comparison/equivalent.

Regarding OP, it looks very snappy! I like it. Looks like it leverages `fzf`.
Can we swap it out for something else?

~~~
RBerenguel
Deft was (around 3 or 4 years) my weapon of choice as well when I was using
nvAlt. So, it was nvAlt (for times when I was in a random place on my Mac),
Deft (for searching or adding from within emacs and 1Writer [1] from iOS, all
were fed from a Dropbox folder.

Now (since January) though I have moved to use Bear [2] (non-free) on all my
devices. Its use case is a bit different, but I like it better overall.

Side question: what do you suggest as alternative to fzf? fzf is excellent (a
post I wrote on our engineering blog about using it for custom completions in
zsh [3]), but I’m always eager to see new tools I can use.

[1] [http://1writerapp.com/](http://1writerapp.com/)

[2] [https://bear.app/](https://bear.app/)

[3] [http://engineering.affectv.com/aws/devops/2018/08/15/fzf-
aut...](http://engineering.affectv.com/aws/devops/2018/08/15/fzf-
autocompletions/)

~~~
jedahan
skim [1] is a rust alternative that has an interactive mode [2] which makes it
easy to drill down to more specific results.

[1] [https://github.com/lotabout/skim](https://github.com/lotabout/skim) [2]
[https://github.com/lotabout/skim#interactive-
mode](https://github.com/lotabout/skim#interactive-mode)

~~~
RBerenguel
Thanks, I was actually wondering why I had heard of no fuzzy searcher in Rust,
seemed like a natural fit

------
drewm1980
Isn't editing existing notes fundamental to notational velocity UX? I have
also been missing NV since leaving Mac OS is 2012. Shame the whole NV codebase
is tied to Apple only frameworks. Nothing important about NV is even Mac
specific; it is just three textboxes with well thought out key bindings; it's
not using a bunch of fancy GUI framework features.

~~~
justusthane
I believe that pressing Enter on a result opens the selected file as a buffer
for editing. I think they mean that the plugin _itself_ won't modify existing
files, not that you can't modify existing files.

------
wincent
I made a JS/Electron based clone of nvALT a while back. Easier to hack on than
an Objective-C codebase:
[https://github.com/wincent/corpus](https://github.com/wincent/corpus)

But the node ecosystem has its own problems. I like the idea of doing
everything in Vim.

~~~
petepete
If you're the wincent who made Command-T for Vim, thank you. I used it for
years and years with great success.

------
jpwgarrison
This looks cool, but I have been happy with
[https://github.com/vhp/terminal_velocity](https://github.com/vhp/terminal_velocity)
\- terminal based, I use it with vim but you can specify the editor.

------
rambojazz
Sorry what's the license of this?

~~~
ealhad
Thanks for pointing that out, I created an issue.

------
msravi
This is cool! It's generic enough that it works not only with nvalt on Mac,
but also with Notable on Linux
([https://github.com/notable/notable](https://github.com/notable/notable))

Notable also uses markdown files for storing notes, so I just had to point the
plugin search path to notable's notes directory, and it worked like a charm!

Please keep this usecase in mind when you make changes to your plugin going
forward. Thank you!

------
jitl
Amazing! This is the vim plugin I’ve always wanted to write. I used Notational
Velocity briefly on Mac before I switched to Linux/Windows machines during
university and kinda never picked it up again. At this point vim movement is
too critical and I can’t use GUI solutions well... so I’m very excited to see
a fusion of the two!

------
backpackway
So nice my two favorite apps nvim and nvalt got merged.

Anyone already tried it, how is it?

------
ecocentrik
fzf is such a great addition to the command-line

------
O_H_E
Meta: these angle brackets got interpreted into the link.

~~~
dang
Sorry; that's a bug and on our list to fix. I've edited the angle brackets out
above.

We detached this subthread from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20049765](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20049765)
and marked it off-topic.

